# $1 per Gallon sale at Petco



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

It looks like you have to buy the corresponding Tetra Filter, then mail in the rebate they give you for the cost of the filter. 
So you get the money back you spent on the filter. If you don't mail in the rebate though, it's not free.


----------



## mrpixel (Feb 28, 2012)

That sounds right. I've contacted petco for clarification, but haven't heard back yet. I think that is a great deal. I wonder how timely they are on there MIRs.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Wonder if they'll send Tetra coupons as the rebate?


----------



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

Whats stopping me from returning said filter without a receipt for store credit and then buying my other essentials?


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

chris_ranger said:


> Whats stopping me from returning said filter without a receipt for store credit and then buying my other essentials?


common morality?


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

What if I just don't want the filter? Ugh D:


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I think they did that OPTION last time. You can buy the tanks and not buy the filters.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought a tank last sale, and no filter. A quick answer you can always login to Petco website, and speak to a rep via live chat. They were pretty helpful last time I had a question to ask.


----------



## mrpixel (Feb 28, 2012)

Just got a reply from Petco on facebook.
"Dear ****** According to the terms listed you do need a to purchase a filter to qualify for the sale. Please check back for more information. Best wishes. "


----------



## JeremyM (Feb 23, 2012)

Interesting reply. I saw nothing on that image that said you were required to buy a filter for the $1 per gallon offer to be valid, but it seems they just told you otherwise. I would ask at the store when the sale is going on, they would probably let you just buy the tank rather than not get any business at all (if you weren't to buy the filter).


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

well chat doesn't do much good, they don't even know what the sale says.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

JeremyM said:


> Interesting reply. I saw nothing on that image that said you were required to buy a filter for the $1 per gallon offer to be valid, but it seems they just told you otherwise. I would ask at the store when the sale is going on, they would probably let you just buy the tank rather than not get any business at all (if you weren't to buy the filter).


Maybe you should read it again. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## thedarkfinder (Feb 29, 2008)

Just want to point out. The terms and conditions marked by the asterisk is after the offer for free filter, not after the 1 dollar per gallon sale. 

If you had to get the filter to get the dollar per gallon sale, they would have put the asterisks after the gallon per dollar wording and double asterisks after the filter offer. 

Otherwise, people would read the add to say that if you buy a filter during the sale, you can get it for free with mail in rebate with out buying the tank. 

The sale does not mean you need to buy the filter for the tank deal, you need to buy the tank for the filter deal.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

That explanation makes more sense. Even though their chat people think you have to buy both, I told them I thought I remembered the same wording on the last dollar a gallon sale too.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Hmmm have need seen them do a combo deal like this. Maybe it is the future of $1 a gallon aquarium sales. I didn't think they made much money on those sells anyways, the petco I have near my only had a couple of each size tank for their last $1 per gallon sale. I went in there hoping to get 4 40Bs but they said they didn't even get a single 40B in for the sale. So maybe coupled with the filter purchase they will have more options.


----------



## EwDeg (Feb 4, 2014)

Are the dates usually nationwide? I'm new to this, but my MTS dictates I take advantage.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

EwDeg said:


> Are the dates usually nationwide? I'm new to this, but my MTS dictates I take advantage.


:hihi: Careful once you get MTS you won't get rid of it :icon_twis

Typically the dates I've found are good nationwide.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I just called my petco they are *not *doing the 1$ per gallon sale right now and couldn't' tell me when it was next other then it typically was around big holidays.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

latchdan said:


> I just called my petco they are *not *doing the 1$ per gallon sale right now and couldn't' tell me when it was next other then it typically was around big holidays.


This is correct. According to the picture posted above the sale does not start till June 29th. The way the big P petstores works is corporate hardly tells the stores anything in advance. I have made a few friends at my local big P petstores and they always complain how they are always in the dark about sales and what they are getting in for stock till the last minute.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

The way I read that fine print in the ad is $1 per gallon is good only on those size tanks noted with no filter purchase required. 

In order to get the free Tetra filter via rebate you *MUST *buy the filter & tank at the same time so it's on the same receipt that you'll have to submit to Tetra. 

Wish I had a Petco closer to me than 65 miles one way. For 55 gal it's _almost _worth the cost of gas to drive there. I'm hoping Petsmart will do $1/gallon again soon .. maybe for 4th of July.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

The upcoming sale is their Fourth of July sale.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

So the $1 gallon is there?

-Chris


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

aquarist said:


> The upcoming sale is their Fourth of July sale.


I was referring to Pet*sMart *doing another $1/gal sale maybe about July 4th. I know this is Petco's July 4th sale.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

aquarist said:


> This is correct. According to the picture posted above the sale does not start till June 29th. The way the big P petstores works is corporate hardly tells the stores anything in advance. I have made a few friends at my local big P petstores and they always complain how they are always in the dark about sales and what they are getting in for stock till the last minute.


Yeah I asked if it was going on and about the add and they didn't know. Kinda weird the add would be out but no one has info about it ha. I'll check back when the add says its on, although the petco near me has no 40B anyhow and that is the size I would want.


----------



## gobluewolverines4 (Apr 23, 2013)

I too am looking for a 40 breeder... I have a feeling petco doesn't carry them. I'm going to make a friend at Petco and have them specially order 16 of them for me... lol.

But on a serious note, I don't think Tetra likes the 40 breeder. Recently (the past 2) DPG sales have not included the 40 breeder in my area, as they did not have it in stock. *sigh*


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

All I want is a 20 gallon long to be able to derim for an upcoming project, and I know I saw those at petco the last time I went to visit. I just hope they still have those when I come back o:


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

gobluewolverines4 said:


> I too am looking for a 40 breeder... I have a feeling petco doesn't carry them. I'm going to make a friend at Petco and have them specially order 16 of them for me... lol.
> 
> But on a serious note, I don't think Tetra likes the 40 breeder. Recently (the past 2) DPG sales have not included the 40 breeder in my area, as they did not have it in stock. *sigh*



40 is on the list of included sizes. I got my 40b last time they ran this sale and they always have them in stock for the sale, many other people on here have stocked up on 40's too


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

ctaylor3737 said:


> So the $1 gallon is there?
> 
> -Chris



I saw an ad photo ad posted in a local forum. I remember it was 29 june.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yay!!!

-Chris


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

A buddy bought a 40B from petco before, just never seem them at my petco for a long while.


----------



## henrietta (Mar 23, 2014)

i think the sale might only apply to west coast petco's or petco's with certain aquatics dept ratings (ie: stores that only sell betta & goldfish will not be having the sale).

anyways I'm 99% sure that you need to buy a filter w/ the tank in order to get the mail-in rebate (which i think also comes with other tetra products), but you can participate in the $1 per gallon sale without purchasing a filter.


----------



## JGNC (Oct 5, 2013)

gobluewolverines4 said:


> I too am looking for a 40 breeder... I have a feeling petco doesn't carry them. I'm going to make a friend at Petco and have them specially order 16 of them for me... lol.
> 
> But on a serious note, I don't think Tetra likes the 40 breeder. Recently (the past 2) DPG sales have not included the 40 breeder in my area, as they did not have it in stock. *sigh*


It probably wouldn't hurt to ask them. Just walk around until you notice a manager and ask. Don't bother with anyone else because it's typically a waste of time.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

JGNC said:


> It probably wouldn't hurt to ask them. Just walk around until you notice a manager and ask. Don't bother with anyone else because it's typically a waste of time.


they had tons of 40b at the local store here. 

-Chris

10, 15, 20, 20L, 29g, 40b, 55g


----------



## EwDeg (Feb 4, 2014)

Today is the day. I confirmed with my local petco!


----------



## bmo (Jun 11, 2014)

picked up my 40b this morning wooo!


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

got my 40B today too, the guy at the register mouth dropped at the sale price.


----------



## bmo (Jun 11, 2014)

r45t4m4n said:


> got my 40B today too, the guy at the register mouth dropped at the sale price.


haha same here, the checkout girl literally said Holy "expletive" that's a good price.


----------



## EwDeg (Feb 4, 2014)

Leave a 40B for me.  I'm out of town and won't be able to make it in til Tuesday evening.


----------



## FewestKitten896 (Dec 13, 2013)

Picked up a 40B myself, my wife is not very happy, but I got one.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

sales starts today at petco near my place. Pick up 20g long Tetra brand. Paid $23.60 tax inclusive. Regular price $39.99.
Wish i could have bought 5 more but place is getting tight. LoL!


----------

